# Swallowtail caterpillar



## beagle100 (Jul 7, 2015)

swallowtail butterfly caterpillar


----------



## tirediron (Jul 7, 2015)

Nicely done; very 'Alice in Wonderland'.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 8, 2015)

nice capture. I would have to agree with tirediron with the Alice in wonderland


----------



## c0ldc0ne (Jul 8, 2015)

I like the composition and the detail in this little critter.

Couldn't help but notice the sensor spot along the left edge though.


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 11, 2015)

c0ldc0ne said:


> I like the composition and the detail in this little critter.
> 
> Couldn't help but notice the sensor spot along the left edge though.



I now see that little spot, looks like it could be sensor dust, will have to check it out.


----------



## aoposton (Jul 14, 2015)

really cool shot.


----------

